# Ohio River - Toxic Spill!!!



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

You Ohio River guys should read this. Happened today...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070228/ap_on_re_us/barge_spill


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

you would think they would double the liner in a barge that was carring harmful chemicals. some companys find it's cheaper to use the ohio river as a dump site.... than to pay someone to haul the chemicals some where, and also put the un -wanted chemicals in the ground in special lined pits. no one wants that stuff in their back yard... very costly,,,, cheaper to pay the fines.. williamsburg had cecose years ago, that dumped in a land fill.. thats EF. water shed.. they need to make it more cost efficient to do things the right safe way. the first time.. just my .02 worth!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a real shame, I see some wicked looking chemical barges locking back and forth at Meldahl when I'm there.
I've often wondered about spills.
I did have the lock master come down and talk last spring, he says the Pilots on the tankers get a little nervous when any campfire is really blazing, sounds like some of the overnighters really stack the driftwood up.
Lock master said the fumes from vents on the tankers have a slim, but real chance of igniting if conditions were right.
Just like any other transportation mode, there's always a risk for danger and contamination. Thank God there are laws and efforts that keep things as clean and safe as they are.
LMJ


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

did they clean it up??? I would think it would float on the water and they could clean it up like an oil spill?


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

if a fisherman cant have a bonfire on shore opposite side of the lock, thats pretty crazy, just think of all the air flow and what not and all the moisture in the air - if they are hauling **** this bad then they might as well shut the whole corridor down when it comes thru WATCH OUT cant smoke cigarettes from your house near the river LOL toxic fumes will blow up the river. if the fumes are so flammable i wonder what this stuff could do to the enviroment

on the other hand, the landfill near my house took in hundreds of thousands of gallons of aluminum waste called aluminum dross. at the time, the epa knew it had violent reactions when put underground and when water ran through it (they recirculated their leachate over and over and over) causing this chemical reaction to turn to a real bad situation, it creates extreme heat, ammonia, and they think there are two underground landfill fires. you can smell the landfill from my house which is 10 miles away TO THE NORTH. thats pretty bad,


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> ---------------if a fisherman cant have a bonfire on shore opposite side of the lock, thats pretty crazy, just think of all the air flow and what not and all the moisture in the air - if they are hauling **** this bad then they might as well shut the whole corridor down


That's probably what will happen, they will shut down access to fishing near the locks. When I read this I thought basically the same thing, but then I realized a big fire often puts out big sparks & flying debris. Only would take a small spark to cause an explosion & loss of property & life. 

I don't think they are talking about the opposite side (KY) of the river fires, I think they are concerned with the fires on the Ohio side at Meldahl, the side they actually lock thru.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

It took 20 yrs for them to lift the fish advisory at Little Beaver. It lifted today I believe. Said theY wont stop the clean up in the river till its ALL gone. They just got the run off straitened around and lowered the content consumption. Hope they do something with that mess alot sooner. :S


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

little beaver as in PA/ OH border area or somewhere else


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

South of Lisbon in Beaver Creek. The way it reads they take skin samples off carp. There still is a 1 fish a montH limit on sauger and drum.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think they are talking about the opposite side (KY) of the river fires, I think they are concerned with the fires on the Ohio side at Meldahl, the side they actually lock thru.[/QUOTE]


It was in reference to the Ohio side near the lock, this was a lock master, not a policy maker, so don't expect there to be a ban soon.


I can see the point, like you said, sparks and paper/plastic burning, flying through the air, accidents are never planned.


----------

